# Man Arrested for Selling Hacked Consoles



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 18, 2017)

The National Police of Spain has arrested a man for selling hacked consoles since 2014. The man was also selling Flashcarts. The agents found that the man had made more than 220 shipments of orders arranged and closed through a known mobile phone application and that would have already obtained profits of more than 54,000 euros although these games would have reached in the market an estimated value of more than a Million.

Source

Police's Twitter Account


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 18, 2017)

For what reason exactly was he arrested? Was he selling consoles with games already on them that were installed illegally?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 18, 2017)

Lol, what a joke.
Although I do wonder how he was caught. Snitch? Wrong place wrong time? Tried to sell to an officer?
The world will never know.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 18, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> For what reason exactly was he arrested? *Was he selling consoles with games already on them that were installed illegally?*


Yup and flashcarts with ROMS


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Apr 18, 2017)

8BitWonder said:


> Lol, what a joke.
> Although I do wonder how he was caught. Snitch? Wrong place wrong time? Tried to sell to an officer?
> The world will never know.




It's a strange world, I've done business with police a few times...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2017)

Woah there. What are they waiting? I sold hacked consoles many times.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 18, 2017)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Yup and flashcarts with ROMS


Ok then. I don't feel the slightest bit bad for him in that case.


vb_encryption_vb said:


> It's a strange world, I've done business with police a few times...


You aren't doing anything illegal (in the US) however so, you wouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## zoogie (Apr 18, 2017)

He deserves to be jailed for selling 3dslink cards.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 18, 2017)

he knew the risks, and this time it backfired on him..


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 18, 2017)

EvilMakiPR said:


> View attachment 84485
> 
> The National Police of Spain has arrested a man for selling hacked consoles since 2014. The man was also selling Flashcarts. The agents found that the man had made more than 220 shipments of orders arranged and closed through a known mobile phone application and that would have already obtained profits of more than 54,000 euros although these games would have reached in the market an estimated value of more than a Million.
> 
> ...



Then he is a jerk. He is selling them for his own profit and a greedy. He don't care about anybody but himself and his money. He have no respect. Glad that he is getting arrest. Stupid decision!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2017)

If the systems and or flashcarts had any ROMs on them, then that is indeed an actual crime to sell them. That is actually copyright infringement and he was rightfully arrested for breaking that law.
Selling hacked system and or flashcarts tends to be hit n' miss depending on most countries laws. But in most cases if I were to say, sell my old3DS with A9LH+CFW installed and no ROMs. No one would care, I am not providing copyrighted materials. If I were to have even one pirated titled though, they could go after me for selling pirated games.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Apr 18, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> Ok then. I don't feel the slightest bit bad for him in that case.
> 
> You aren't doing anything illegal (in the US) however so, you wouldn't have anything to worry about.



It's illegal the moment money is accepted.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Woah there. What are they waiting? I sold hacked consoles many times.


Shhh...


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 18, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> If the systems and or flashcarts had any ROMs on them, then that is indeed an actual crime to sell them. That is actually copyright infringement and he was rightfully arrested for breaking that law.
> Selling hacked system and or flashcarts tends to be hit n' miss depending on most countries laws. But in most cases if I were to say, sell my old3DS with A9LH+CFW installed and no ROMs. No one would care, I am not providing copyrighted. If I were to have even one pirated titled though, they could go after me for selling pirated games.


Spain antipiracy laws are as strict and stupid as they look. Where i live piracy is ilegal too, but it mostly affects to books and movies, since the authorities dont give a damn fuck about videogames (and because videogames companies such as nintendo seems to forget that south america is still a thing)


----------



## death360 (Apr 18, 2017)

Were are we going to get our hacked consoles now.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 18, 2017)

They deserve it tbh, selling Flashcarts is fine but trying to make money of of free hacks is pretty seedy.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 18, 2017)

Seliph said:


> They deserve it tbh, selling Flashcarts is fine but trying to make money of of free hacks is pretty seedy.


Lot's of users here have done/are doing the same... The console is yours and it is up to you to resell it and i can't see what is wrong with that.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 18, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Lot's of users here have done/are doing the same... The console is yours and it is up to you to resell it and i can't see what is wrong with that.


Selling consoles is fine, selling consoles that are hacked to people who don't know how to hack isn't. It's exploiting their inability to look up a basic hacking tutorial and making money off of that. 
The hacks are supposed to be free but someone is making money off of other people's hard work.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Apr 18, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Spain antipiracy laws are as strict and stupid as they look. Where i live piracy is ilegal too, but it mostly affects to books and movies, since the authorities dont give a damn fuck about videogames (and because videogames companies such as nintendo seems to forget that south america is still a thing)


Wait a second, there's another America down south? Like more south than the south? Wuuuuut.

/s


----------



## Red9419 (Apr 18, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Selling consoles is fine, selling consoles that are hacked to people who don't know how to hack isn't. It's exploiting their inability to look up a basic hacking tutorial and making money off of that.
> The hacks are supposed to be free but someone is making money off of other people's hard work.


That's called a service. It's like saying why not fix your car yourself for free instead of paying someone who can do it for you.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 18, 2017)

Red9419 said:


> That's called a service. It's like saying why not fix your car yourself for free instead of paying someone who can do it for you.


Yeah, I get it. It's more so for me that the developers of these hacks specifically say that they don't want people making money off of their free hacks so the guy selling the consoles with free hacks is then also making money off of those free hacks by selling these hacked consoles to lazy people.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 18, 2017)

What he was doing was illegal so no one can really say the police is in the wrong in this case. If he only sold the 3DS and then "gifted" the flashcarts after then it might have been different.


----------



## guisadop (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm sure Spanish people are glad this heinous criminal was arrested. I don't know how Spaniards would be able to walk safely on the streets with this man at large.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 18, 2017)

Reminding me that I need that Orange and Black design, how come that's Europe exclusive? I love my Lime Green N3DSXL, that Orange and Black just complements it so well.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 18, 2017)

guisadop said:


> I'm sure Spanish people are glad this heinous criminal was arrested. I don't know how Spaniards would be able to walk safely on the streets with this man at large.


BREAKING NEWS: Man selling 3DS with flashcarts! Don't go near him or he'll try to sell you one!


----------



## MadMageKefka (Apr 18, 2017)

I would like to remind people in this thread that the person caught was selling PIRACY, not just a hacked console. The systems he sold had pirated games on it and so did the flashcarts. A lot of people here seem to be talking like all he did was mod the console then sell it. He was asking for trouble.....


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 18, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> I would like to remind people in this thread that the person caught was selling PIRACY, not just a hacked console. The systems he sold had pirated games on it and so did the flashcarts. A lot of people here seem to be talking like all he did was mod the console then sell it. He was asking for trouble.....


I just hope the nsa doesnt catch us since we encourage piracy so hard over here and almost every user is a dirty pirate.


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well, that's 1 down. Who knows how many to go...

Gotta be prepared for the men in black/blue anyway


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 18, 2017)

EvilMakiPR said:


> The National Police of Spain has arrested a man for selling hacked consoles since 2014. The man was also selling Flashcarts. The agents found that the man had made more than 220 shipments of orders arranged and closed through a known mobile phone application and that would have already obtained profits of more than 54,000 euros although these games would have reached in the market an estimated value of more than a Million.


Those first two numbers don't seem to add up. With 220 shipments, he'd have to have an average _profit _of 254 euro's per transaction (meaning: without the cost of the actual console/flashcart itself). That seems pretty unlikely, especially since flashcarts by itself would drag the average down. In other words: that "more than 220 shipments" is probably more near double or even three times the amount of shipments. Unless of course there are some very clueless customers in the world.


----------



## Most-Wanted (Apr 18, 2017)

I just want that IPS n3dsxl on the right there.. I wonder if the police auction will be online


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2017)

As others have said

Just hacked consoles, now that would be a new development or at least a very interesting one.

With copied games, another day at the office. Still report it but the usual play from police/Nintendo/general media is to talk up the hacked devices and downplay the games, at least until they get to court where the hacked stuff is ignored entirely (or maybe used as an aggravating condition) and the copied games are what they care about.



Seliph said:


> Yeah, I get it. It's more so for me that the developers of these hacks specifically say that they don't want people making money off of their free hacks so the guy selling the consoles with free hacks is then also making money off of those free hacks by selling these hacked consoles to lazy people.


Can still be considered the selling of a service though. You assign no value to the hacks themselves, merely any expertise in installing them and assume your own risk in doing so.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2017)

EvilMakiPR said:


> View attachment 84485
> 
> The National Police of Spain has arrested a man for selling hacked consoles since 2014. The man was also selling Flashcarts. The agents found that the man had made more than 220 shipments of orders arranged and closed through a known mobile phone application and that would have already obtained profits of more than 54,000 euros although these games would have reached in the market an estimated value of more than a Million.
> 
> ...


should have sold the consoles with a9lh and freeshop with no illegal roms, then say if someone wanna download he should do it himself. this way wouldnt have been arrested... its all legal


----------



## Robert McCoy (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm Pretty sure I can sell a 3ds console with a9lh on it. but. no cia's , games, or any roms on them and not get in trouble. It's only if you're selling it with illegally not owned content/games that's illegal.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Selling consoles is fine, selling consoles that are hacked to people who don't know how to hack isn't. It's exploiting their inability to look up a basic hacking tutorial and making money off of that.
> The hacks are supposed to be free but someone is making money off of other people's hard work.


How?
Selling a tomato is exploiting the inability of someone to look up for a basic farming tutorial?
Tomatoes are free to farm! Being able to plant and farm your tomatoes is a right for every citizen!

PS: Work that you don't want to do yourself and prefer to pay another to do it for you is still work, I don't get your logic, by it every product or service somebody sells is a rip-off as someone could do it oneself after learning, that makes no sense! the idea is that you don't want to use your time on that!


----------



## Deboog (Apr 18, 2017)

Sometimes people try to sell homebrew "services" on GBAtemp. I don't see why people can't get it in their head that selling copyrighted data is wrong.
Sharing it is morally grey at best, but how do you justify making money off of somebody else's work?


----------



## Originality (Apr 18, 2017)

Selling hacked consoles is difficult to pin down the offence, but selling pirated games is a quantifiable offence and very easy to stack up the charges. Say he put 100 games on each flashcart, and each game averages RRP at €40, that's a €4000 offence straight away. Add to that a fine for each individual offence (read, each infringing game on that flashcart) and the amount can scale into five or six figures depending on the ruling. Multiply that for the number of flashcarts......

Yeah, selling piracy is a bad idea. And they come down especially hard on the providers (like this guy) to make an example of them and scare ordinary users away, even though European law technically enables police to charge anybody who happens to have a hacked console or flashcart when caught (the law is there, but is never really enforced).


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 18, 2017)

Deboog said:


> Sometimes people try to sell homebrew "services" on GBAtemp. I don't see why people can't get it in their head that selling copyrighted data is wrong.
> Sharing it is morally grey at best, but how do you justify making money off of somebody else's work?


Selling the service of homebrew installation or selling modded consoles is different from selling roms. Please understand the difference.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2017)

I find it kind of weird how a "serious" entity like the National Police Force tweets a message full of emojis more appropriate of a teenager.
PS: Also the message says "Game Over!!! #GameOver.  Next match is to be played behind the bars... "


----------



## s157 (Apr 18, 2017)

I wonder if the spanish police are playing multi-player mario kart on those 3ds'. Also I want that black and orange 3ds.


----------



## Deboog (Apr 18, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Selling the service of homebrew installation or selling modded consoles is different from selling roms. Please understand the difference.


What I'm talking about is people trying to sell a console loaded with roms for a much higher price than they should expect if the console was clean.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 18, 2017)

Deboog said:


> What I'm talking about is people trying to sell a console loaded with roms for a much higher price than they should expect if the console was clean.


Should make that more clear in your post then. Cause selling services is legitimate.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2017)

Ahahaha, what a tosser.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 18, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> How?
> Selling a tomato is exploiting the inability of someone to look up for a basic farming tutorial?
> Tomatoes are free to farm! Being able to plant and farm your tomatoes is a right for every citizen!
> 
> PS: Work that you don't want to do yourself and prefer to pay another to do it for you is still work, I don't get your logic, by it every product or service somebody sells is a rip-off as someone could do it oneself after learning, that makes no sense! the idea is that you don't want to use your time on that!


Yeah, I realized that. If you look through the thread I changed what I meant. I'm more so mad because they sold pirated games and hacks that are supposed to be free.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 18, 2017)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> It's illegal the moment money is accepted.


Why is it illegal at that point if you're providing a service to another person who cannot do it themselves and is willing to pay money?


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Apr 18, 2017)

You would have too look into the laws, but I asked my lawyer about it when my ex wife brought it up during the divorce. Once money is tendered, it's illegal.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 18, 2017)

That tweet is cringy af


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 18, 2017)

and thats why kiddies if your gonna sell a hacked console REMOVE all digital games (Legal or not) you can keep your NNID (if it isn't banned) for the buyer to dl your legally obtained games (also don't be stupid and unlink your CC info) btw are there any countries where selling a hacked console is illegal (clean or not) ?


----------



## Haider Raza (Apr 18, 2017)

Police must have started playing those consoles.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 18, 2017)

i'd so luv to fuck with the police say  _have a hacked console with wares _(where in fact it is a unhacked console with nothing on it) they cant charge me for lying can they?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2017)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> You would have too look into the laws, but I asked my lawyer about it when my ex wife brought it up during the divorce. Once money is tendered, it's illegal.


Once money is tendered for what?
For piracy? For hacking? For modifying a system?
Is a technician that installs new equipment in your car doing something illegal?
He modified the system (car).
Is somebody that provides a service in exchange for money doing something illegal?
Are you (or the average citizen) that exchanges a service (work) for money doing something illegal?
Are jobs that give you money illegal?
Are we communists? (kicking it out of the stadium)


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 18, 2017)

HEY KiD wanna buy a hacked 3d$ for a billion dollah$$$ that has the pokemans and the hombreez? if u buy 32, u get flashcart!!!!!!!11
Just the kinds of Google-Translated crap you see on Flashcard sites and the like.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 18, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> they cant charge me for lying can they?


Not familiar with USA laws on this but I bet there are charges of "false statement in public acts", "obstructing the course of justice" etc


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Woah there. What are they waiting? I sold hacked consoles many times.


He was selling them with pirated software already installed onto them.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 18, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Once money is tendered for what?
> For piracy? For hacking? For modifying a system?
> Is a technician that installs new equipment in your car doing something illegal?
> He modified the system (car).
> ...



A lot of them can be, yes, absolutely.  Growing and selling drugs: illegal.  Prostitution: illegal.  Selling counterfeit products: illegal.  These can all be jobs that you might work hard at where you provide a service in exchange for money, but that doesn't make those jobs automatically OK in the eyes of your government and often can be illegal depending on where you live.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 18, 2017)

I imagine all the police officer's sons being really happy with their new 3DSes.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 18, 2017)

zoogie said:


> He deserves to be jailed for selling 3dslink cards.


Let alone selling 3DS flashcarts.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> A lot of them can be, yes, absolutely.  Growing and selling drugs: illegal.  Prostitution: illegal.  Selling counterfeit products: illegal.  These can all be jobs that you might work hard at where you provide a service in exchange for money, but that doesn't make those jobs automatically OK in the eyes of your government and often can be illegal depending on where you live.


Well, also depends on where I suppose.
E.g. prostitution is not illegal at all in this land, AFAIK.
What leads to, piracy is illegal in plenty of places, but hacking/modding a console... well, not in as so many places.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2017)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Police's Twitter Account


Lol, police twitter account.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Apr 19, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Once money is tendered for what?
> For piracy? For hacking? For modifying a system?
> Is a technician that installs new equipment in your car doing something illegal?
> He modified the system (car).
> ...



Once you jailbreak the system and money is tendered. So therefor if you are paid to jailbreak iphone , root android/firestick, etc it's illegal.


----------



## Lukerz (May 8, 2017)

Why can't people just mod it themselves!? And what exactly was he arrested for? Piracy?


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Why can't people just mod it themselves!? And what exactly was he arrested for? Piracy?


If the images shown are from the raid, then he was committing copyright infringement. Selling a hacked system is a bit of a legal grey area depending on your country's laws, but it's almost always illegal to sell pirated software. 
And why can't people hack their own systems? Not everyone knows how to. I know a lot of cases people are just randomly guessing. Some people would rather pay to have the work done for them.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Why can't people just mod it themselves!? And what exactly was he arrested for? Piracy?


Dear peasant,

Why do someone pay somebody to clean their house instead of doing it themselves?
Why do someone pay somebody to wash their car instead of doing it themselves?
Why do someone pay somebody to make and bring them pizza instead of doing it themselves?
Why do someone pay somebody for eggs instead of having chickens and fetching them themselves?
Why do someone pay somebody to do the garden instead of doing it themselves?
Why....

BR.


----------



## Lukerz (May 8, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Dear peasant,
> 
> Why do someone pay somebody to clean their house instead of doing it themselves?
> Why do someone pay somebody to wash their car instead of doing it themselves?
> ...


Cause by nature humans are lazy. Gotcha


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Feb 6, 2021)

Probably the most pathetic thing I've read.


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 6, 2021)

BraveDragonWolf said:


> Probably the most pathetic thing I've read.



Don't necrobump.


----------



## lukands (Feb 6, 2021)

BraveDragonWolf said:


> Probably the most pathetic thing I've read.


In over 3.5 years thats the most pathetic thing you have read? That is sad.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 8, 2021)

wait until they discover ebay lmao


----------

